# MK677



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

Has anyone actually used this? and experiences?

Research looks promising and i'd like to try it with insulin to minimise fat gain.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Inb4


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

( by way of explanation I used the focused nutrition mk677, apparently I could have got the same benefits by purchasing the above ^. which isn't to say mk doesn't work. just not that particular brand.)

Full disclosure. it didn't have zero effect. I have lots of odd dreams now but I could just have eaten cheese before bed or ginseng or maybe a light ketamine session?


----------



## Marcus G (Aug 4, 2013)

I've used mk-677 and liked it a lot


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

gazzamongo said:


> ( by way of explanation I used the focused nutrition mk677, apparently I could have got the same benefits by purchasing the above ^. which isn't to say mk doesn't work. just not that particular brand.)
> 
> Full disclosure. it didn't have zero effect. I have lots of odd dreams now but I could just have eaten cheese before bed or ginseng or maybe a light ketamine session?


 haha "light" ketamine session.

Is there such a thing?


----------

